# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil en diarree

## Blub_

Ik heb eerste kerstdag (25 december) ontzettende last gekregen van diarree. Ik ben toen 's avonds naar bed gegaan en heb de pil wel geslikt. Maar dit had natuurlijk geen zin omdat ik 10 minuten nadat ik de pil geslikt had weer naar het toilet kon. Nu heb ik een paar uur na de eerste pil een tweede pil geslikt, zodat het nog wel veilig zou zijn. Maar natuurlijk had dit ook geen zin meer.

De week ervoor had ik besloten dat ik de pil door zou slikken. Dus dan zit ik in de derde week toch?

Uiteindelijk heb ik maar besloten om de week af te maken zodat ik op de normale dagen ongesteld zou worden.
Nu mijn vraag; als mijn ongesteldheid weg is, ben ik dan weer veilig of moet ik dan nog weer 7 dagen wachten?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hmmm, als jij 10 minuten na het slikken van de pil diarre hebt, heeft dat nog niet zo'n invloed hoor, dat moet het allemaal nog door je hele verteringstel heen en opgenomen worden. Dat zit echt niet in 10 minuten in je darmen...

Waarom had die 2e pil 'natuurlijk' ook geen zin? Als je verder gewoon geslikt hebt, denk ik niet dat het veel invloed gehad heeft. Waarom trouwens niet doorslikken? Dan issie ook wel weer veilig. Als je twijfelt of het veilig is, kan je anders gewoon niet een weekje condoom gebruiken, of niet sexen?? Is heel het probleem ook opgelost..

----------


## sweetyke

hallo,
ik zit met een probleem
ik ben sinds 6 dagen aan mijn nieuwe strip begonnen en ik heb gistere avond rond 21 uur nog sexueel contact gehad , nu moest ik deze namiddag om 16u30 naar het toilet maar ik zat in de auto dus dat was onmogelijk heb ik et 10 minuten moeten ophouden totdat ik thuis was dus natuurlijk was et toen vloeibare stoelagng met eenbeige kleur hij zag eruit als een soort dikke beige pap , dus helemaal wel ni waterig , nu is mijn vraag omdat ik in Week 1 zit ofdat ik nu zwanger kan zijn door die plate stoelgang , en ofdat ik de komende dagen beschermd ben tegen zwangerschap , want ik ben nu erg onzeker 
mss nog eventjes vraag herhalen; door 2 keer plat af te gaan zwanger ondanks 6 dagen slikken van de pil en beschermd voor de komende dagen.
Mss nog belangrijk om te weten is dat ik mijn pil gistere avond om 23 h heb ingenomen zoals gewoonlijk en dat er dus zeker 17 uur tssn zaten dus is ze normaal toch opgenomen eh ? heb ik dan de morningafterpil nodig ?
alvast bedankt

sweetyyy xxx

----------


## sweetyke

niemand die een antw weet ? :Frown:

----------


## sweetyke

hoi ,
wanneer is de pil onveilig bij diarree?
als je bv gewoon 2 keer redelijk plat nrt toilet gaat dus wel vloeibaar maar toch ni puur water , ben je dan nog veilig in week 1 ,of moet je toch 7 dagen met condoom vrijen ? alvast bedankt 
xxx

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik zou het risico niet nemen, en gewoon een week dat condoom erbij pakken... Met zekerheid is niet te zeggen of je je pil te snel geloosd hebt om hem ook op te nemen, en nouja, zo erg is het toch niet om het een weekje met condoom te doen?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nounou, beetje geduld. Heb je na de pil van gisteren nog diarree gehad? Zo niet, dan denk i kdat het allemaal wel mee valt.

----------


## sweetyke

> Nounou, beetje geduld. Heb je na de pil van gisteren nog diarree gehad? Zo niet, dan denk i kdat het allemaal wel mee valt.


Hoi,
neen ik heb maar 1 keer diarree gehad , en dat as meer van mijn behoefte op te houden omdat ik niet meteen nr et toilet kon , ofwel iets wat ik slecht verteerd heb , maar zeker ma 1 keer nr et toilet geweest en mn pil had ik toen al 17 uur binnen dus die moet al lang opgenomen zijn eh en ik heb geen langdurige diarree gehad en hij was ook ni echt waterig dus nrml is der dan geen prob eh ?
groetjes xxx

----------


## sweetyke

> Nounou, beetje geduld. Heb je na de pil van gisteren nog diarree gehad? Zo niet, dan denk i kdat het allemaal wel mee valt.


hoi ,
neen heb geen last meer gehad het is maar 1 keer geweest en het was niet langdurig en ook niet waterig , ik had de pil op dat moment al 17 uur binnen , dus nrml moet die al lang opgenomen zijn , dus nrml is der geen probleem eh ?
greets xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken ivm de werking van de pil als je 4u na inname van je pil geen diarree hebt...
Heb je binnen 4u na inname van je pil wel diarree,dan moet je opnieuw een pil innemen,want dan kan de betrouwbaarheid van je pil wel in het geding komen.
Lees het topic 'Alles over pil en menstruatie' eens,daar vind je de nodige info!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## xxxmeisje

Hallo
Ik neem al enkele maanden trouw de pil! Maar vrij ook nog steeds met condoom om het veilig te houden! Op zaterdag 1 december heb ik sex gehad met mijn vriendje (met condoom). Zondag 9 december heb ik een beetje last van diaree gehad, maar niet echt heel erg! Ik heb de pil toen ingenomen om 10 uur 's avonds, maar ben om half 12 naar het toilet moeten gaan. Kan het kwaad dat ik geen reservepil heb geslikt?

groetjes

----------


## xxxmeisje

even iets vergeten! donderdag 29 november was ik terug begonnen met een nieuwe strip

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vermoed niet dat je je zorgen hoeft te maken hoor,zeker niet omdat je ook veilig vrijt....lees anders eens de topic 'alles over pil en menstruatie'!
Sterkte!
Agnes Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Maar de condoom was in mij blijven zitten  :Confused:  Mr mn vriendje heeft hem er kunnen uithalen! Normaal zou er toch niets kunnen zijn è?

xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk niet dat je je zorgen hoeft te maken,echt niet! Zeker ook niet omdat je maar een beetje last had van diarree en je die dag niet gevreeen hebt! Spermacellen leven geen week hoor...ik zou me niet druk maken meisje!! 
Zolang je deze strip verder vrijt met condoom zeker niet!
Maar zéker niet gaan stressen als je ongesteld moet worden;stress kan er namelijk voor zorgen dat je menstruatie uitblijft! Dus gewoon van je afzetten meisje!

Agnes Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

echt dankjewel! nu voel ik me toch al een stuk beter en kan ik het beter van me afzetten! ik heb dat nog eens gehad dat mijn regels uitbleven en toen had ik ook paniek, want toen nam ik de pil nog niet, maar wel vrijen met condoom!
maar merciekes  :Wink: 

xx

----------


## Agnes574

Zal wel ok zijn lieve meid  :Wink: 

Vrij gewoon veilig verder en zonder zorgen..hihi..
Maar hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt ok?

Agnes Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

er zal wel niets zijn! maar ik maak me snel druk om iets!
ik hou je wel op de hoogte

xx

----------


## Agnes574

Dat geeft niets meisje,
er zijn er wel meer die zich vlug druk maken om iets...hier nog ééntje!!  :Wink: 

Zal allemaal wel ok zijn hoor!!
Je geen zorgen maken!!  :Wink: 

Agnes Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Hoi agnes!
Ik heb gisteravond mijn laaste pil genomen van deze pilstrip!
Nu heb ik vndg precies al een beetje bloedverlies, zou dat kunnen?

xx

----------


## Agnes574

Dat kan zeker meisje!
Kan al volledig doorzetten of over een dag of wat doorkomen!
Goed hé!! Hopelijk heb je niet teveel last van menstruatieklachten nu zo met de kerstdagen voor de deur!!
Zonder zorgen de feestdagen in,geniet er maar van!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Het waren maar een paar druppeltjes, nu niets meer, wel last van mijn rug!
Alleen wou ik nu voelen of er geen bloed meer was, en mn vagina is nu precies heel nauw, heeft dat te maken dat mn regels op komst zijn of kan dit niet? xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk het wel meisje...
Je baarmoederslijmvlies wordt dikker juist voor de menstruatie dus zal je dat ook wel voelen in je vagina en baarmoederhals...zoals ik al zei;hoogstwaarschijnlijk zet je menstruatie nog wel door,dat je al wat druppeltjes bloed verloren hebt is al een goed teken hoor!! En last van je rug is ook een veelvoorkomend symptoom van beginnende menstruatie!!
Geen zorgen maken lieverd,komt wel ok!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Dat hoop ik! 't Zou natuurlijk niet anders kunnen, dat weet ik ook wel, maar er is toch nog steeds schrik! En aangezien ik normaal pas na 5 dagen mijn regels krijg .. Had gister ook pijn aan mijn linkereierstok, of althans ik denk dat die daar toch ligt! xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Ohja, 't was eerder rozig slijmvlies, en gister wat bruinig :s

----------


## Agnes574

Das een goed teken volgens mij hoor,ik zou me persoonlijk niet druk maken...en ik ben zelf een vréé druktemakertje hoor!
Wel nieuwsgierig vraagje....hoe kun jij zelf zien welke kleur je slijmvlies heeft??? Je slijmvlies zit toch vanbinnen in je vagina???
Hoe je dat doet weet ik niet hoor;ikke kan dat niet zien?????
Of bedoelde je hetgeen eruitkwam? bloed en slijm?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

hihi, oeps ja ik bedoelde slijmverlies ipv slijmvlies  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Gelukkig maar,anders zou ik mezelf in iets 'nieuws' moeten verdiepen..hihi.. :Wink:  
Is normaal dat het eerst wat 'bruinig' is hoor,dat noemt mijn huisarts 'oud bloed',dus nu gewoon wachten op je menstruatie...niet aan denken,niet over stressen,gewoon laten komen;komt wel  :Wink: 
Laat het weten ok,als 'de rode vlag' uithangt,dan vieren we het samen en 
zijn we beide opgelucht en blij!
Ik denk aan je,liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Ja het was echt maar een minibeetje, hing gwn wat in mn slipje gister, en vndg toen ik veegde één keertje wat rozig! Ik probeer niet te stressen, maar hoop zo dat ze er morgen aankomen, want tot na het weekend wachten dan word ik echt zot! Nu stress ik meer op mijn examen voor morgen, hihi! xx

----------


## Agnes574

Stress dan maar volledig op je examen en niet op je menstruatie  :Wink: ...al kan die examenstress ook zorgen voor een uitgestelde of uitblijvende bloeding,hou daar wel rekening mee!!
Je,na je examen,proberen zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen!!
Maar ik zou me echt geen zorgen maken!!!

Sterkte met je examen lieverd,veel succes morgen!!
En hou me op de hoogte ok?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Bwah 't is eiglk nie echt stressen, gewoon schrik dat het weer zal tegen vallen, het examen! Ik hou je zeker op de hoogte! Nog een klein vraagje, voor je ongesteld gaat worden, kan het zijn dan dat je buik zich een beetje opspant? xx

----------


## Agnes574

Zeker da!!
De meeste vrouwen krijgen een dikkere buik voor hun menstruatie;
dikkere buik,opgezwollen buik,buikpijn,buikkrampen...ga zo maar door!
Komt zeker in orde als ik je zo hoor!!

Enne...gaan voor dat examen,je kunt het!!!  :Wink: 
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Ik ga bidden dat ik ze dezenacht krijg, want er de hele tijd aan denken geeft me kopzorgen! Wel leuk om er met iemand te kunnen over praten! Zoen x

----------


## Agnes574

Niet bidden lieverd,maar studeren! :EEK!:   :EEK!:  
hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  ...lol  :Big Grin:  ...ik zal een kaarsje voor je branden...voila,ik ga het eerst doen...
okido..kaarsje brand!!!
Geen zorgen voor morgen...onthouden he meissie!!  :Wink: 
Liefs en dikke XXX

----------


## xxxmeisje

Haha lief! Zullen zien of het werkt  :Wink:  Ennuh, sorry voor als ik teveel zaag hè  :Big Grin:  xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Je zaagt echt niet hoor meisje  :Smile: ,
ik ben blij juist dat je zoveel vraagt en daardoor gerustgesteld wordt!!
Daar is MC ook voor toch? Om elkaar te helpen?
Je kaarsje brand zeker nog 5 en half uur  :Wink: 

Sterkte,liefs Ag Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Dat is ook weer waar! Zorg goed voor mijn kaarsje en tot morgen! Ik ben nu nog wat studeren en vroeg mijn bedje in dat'k uitgerust ben!

Kus !

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte met je studie en doe dat goed morgen je examen!!
Ik zorg voor je kaarsje,staat hier naast me  :Wink: 

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## xxxmeisje

Hallo Agnes!
Het zal voor mij een rode kerst worden ipv een witte, haha!

Prettige feesten xx

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi meisje!

Van harte proficiat...een hele fijne rode kerst  :Wink:  !!!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## koekdeegje

Hallo

ik had gister sex gehad metmn vriend(zonder condoom)!
alleen nog geen paar uur later had ik flink last van diarree.
ze zeggen dat je dan een halve strip moet nemen.
ik ben zo hulpeloos en zo bang om zwanger te raken.
ik wil echt nog niet zwanger zijn en mn ouders mogen dit apsoluut niet te weten komen.
hoe moet ik het nu oplossen?????



Groetjes,,

----------


## koekdeegje

ik was toen eigenlijk ook nog eens de pil vergeten 's avonds en ben er pas deze avond achter gekomen

----------

